# Grilled Albacore collars



## S-met (Sep 3, 2019)

Grilled tuna collars. Got 3 albacore yesterday. After filleting and vac sealing the loins, grilling the collars is my reward. 3 done with my bloody mary glaze (Worcester, black pepper, horseradish celery seed, garlic and lemon). Other 3 with my asian glaze (soy reduced with honey, fermented chili garlic past (see my other thread
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chili-garlic-paste.290164/ ) and fresh miso.
Simple, pat dry.
Place on a hot grill and apply glaze. Cook direct for 5min, then indirect until done (about 10-12 min).










	

		
			
		

		
	
 the last of my chili paste until my other batch is done


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2019)

That's the best part of the fish...   I love 'em.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2019)

That looks fantabulous, and I know it tasted better than it looks.


Yes sir, one of the best parts of a fish, throats, collars and cheeks.
And on Pompano the top of the head.


----------



## S-met (Sep 3, 2019)

So delicious and very forgiving. Hard to overcook. Intense flavor, but not "fishier" if that makes sense.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2019)

Oh Man! It don't get no better that. 
Every year I taught my students to filet fish. This was followed by Soups, Stocks and Sauces. We would cook down the heads and bones for Fish Stock. As the kids were cleaning up, I would go over to the pan of heads and start eating Cheeks and picking off the tasty bits. First the curious came over to see what I was up to, then more came. In short order I had a class full of kids that the only fish they tasted was canned Tuna or Fish Sticks, eating Cheeks and sucking the meat off the Heads. All you heard was Lips Smacking and the chorus of, " Mmm, this is sooo good! "...JJ


----------

